# 3rd Annual TCB ⚡ Bicycles Swap & Ride Colorado Springs



## Schwinn1776 (May 18, 2021)

3rd Annual TCB ⚡ Bicycles Swap & Ride! Colorado Springs, Co.
Saturday, June 12th 2021


----------



## Ricker (May 18, 2021)

bummer! going to be out of town-


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 18, 2021)

Enjoy a ride through historical down town Colorado Springs after the swap


Ricker said:


> bummer! going to be out of town-



Will try and have a fall swap maybe in October


----------



## Homeblt (May 21, 2021)

Any idea on the number of sellers you’ll have and the chances of finding some prewar Schwinn parts?  I am coming down from Eaton CO is why I am asking. Thank you!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 21, 2021)

It's been building up every year, last year was lite do to Covid-19. This year I'm expecting more seller. I personally will have a few things prewar Schwinn stuff that I may part with. I'm always on the hunt for prewar Schwinns.


----------



## Homeblt (May 22, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, I’ll check in as your event nears!  Don


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 26, 2021)

Hey Don! Eaton, eh? You probably know my cousin in Eaton!

You can bet there will be pre war schwinn stuff there!


----------



## Homeblt (May 26, 2021)

Maybe I do...   Looking forward to this swap meet and the prewar stuff too


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 7, 2021)

Looking forward to doing some Wheelin' n Dealin'!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 13, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1429114
> 
> View attachment 1429115
> 
> ...



What a great day! Thank you Chad for the pics, I didn't even remember to get any pics myself.


----------



## Ricker (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for posting these Chad- bummed to have missed it!


----------

